# How Long?



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

So I had a strange thing happen to my GSP over the weekend. He was fine all day long and then my wife put him in his kennel for a couple hours while she was out and she said that he bumped his back leg into his kennel door. Well she didn't think anything of it until she noticed that he was walking delicately on that leg. Well we have been watching him for the last 2 days to see if it got any better and he still seems to be putting little pressure on it sometimes. The question I have is should I go immediately to the vet or do I wait it out to see if it is just a muscle bruise or something? It is strange because sometimes he walks so lightly on it but other times he will just full out run and chase his ball around the house and in the backyard and doesn't seem to mind it. I've also felt around his pads and along his leg to see if I could find the exact spot of pain, but he just kind of sits there and doesn't seem to indicate any exact spot of pain. Thanks so much for the feedback.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the kind of thing that can be hard to give advice about because every animal is different and will have unique pain thresholds.

With my current dogs, I will take them to the vet as soon as possible if they appear in distress, or have body language that they are in significant pain.

Muscle pulls and sprains are not uncommon, so if my dogs seem to be having some discomfort or a slight limp I usually wait a few days to see if it improves. If they show signs of improvement with each passing day, aren't in much discomfort, and show happy body language then I let them heal. I occasionally use aspirin to help with soreness in doses recommended for the dog's body weight.

If the body language and posture show more pain and distress than my pups would typically demonstrate for a minor injury, they go to the vet.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I occasionally use aspirin to help with soreness in doses recommended for the dog's body weight.


I'd advise to be careful with the use of aspirin. I just read a study that showed 100% of dogs developed stomache ulcers after 5 or more consecutive days on recommended doses of aspirin. A vet can get you something easier on the insides.


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. That is what I was thinking as well. Since he hasn't really shown any signs of discomfort or serious pain it looks like he is slowly starting to get more and more active on it. Thanks for the replies.


----------

